# Number of Handicapped restroom stall for A5 occupancy



## PWA (Sep 8, 2015)

are there requirements for the number of handicapped accessible stalls for large occupancy use in IBC, IPC or ANSI 117.1?

I have a stadium with a women's restroom with 36 water closets.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2015)

1109.2.2 Water closet compartment.

Where water closet compartments are provided in a toilet room or bathing room, at least one wheelchair-accessible compartment shall be provided. Where the combined total water closet compartments and urinals provided in a toilet room or bathing room is six or more, at least one ambulatory-accessible water closet compartment shall be provided in addition to the wheelchair-accessible compartment.

1109.2.3 Lavatories.

Where lavatories are provided, at least 5 percent, but not less than one, shall be accessible. Where the total lavatories provided in a toilet room or bathing facility is six or more, at least one lavatory with enhanced reach ranges shall be provided.


----------



## PWA (Sep 8, 2015)

I have the least one ambulatory-accessible but didn't catch the lavatory requirement

I can find no other requirements but have seen in several locations at large stadiums two HC and two ambulatory are provided


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2015)

PWA said:
			
		

> I have the least one ambulatory-accessible but didn't catch the lavatory requirementI can find no other requirements but have seen in several locations at large stadiums two HC and two ambulatory are provided


Good design might be the reason

Remember the code is the least you can build legally. As a designer you can always spec more

Don't forget the assisted use room

 1109.2.1 Family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms.In assembly and mercantile occupancies, an accessible family or assisted-use toilet room shall be provided where an aggregate of six or more male and female water closets is required. In buildings of mixed occupancy, only those water closets required for the assembly or mercantile occupancy shall be used to determine the family or assisted-use toilet room requirement. In recreational facilities where separate-sex bathing rooms are provided, an accessible family or assisted-use bathing room shall be provided. Fixtures located within family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms shall be included in determining the number of fixtures provided in an occupancy.


----------



## steveray (Sep 8, 2015)

one.............


----------

